
WinTheTrophy's New API Service Lets Developers Hack Sports Betting - ph0rque
http://winthetrophy.com/betbot_press_release
======
ph0rque
I've been one of the devs working on the API portion of
<http://www.winthetrophy.com>; it's finally been opened to the public. For
examples of bet bots, check out <http://github.com/belucid/WinTheTrophy-
BetBots> . My particular bet bot is hosted on heroku ( <http://andrews-wtt-
betbot.heroku.com/> ); the source code is here:
<http://github.com/ph0rque/long_odds_bot> .

------
ConceptDog
I've always wondered what kinds of data services are available for getting
listings of games, teams, players and if any of them are open source.

Anyone know where the data for a service like this comes from?

------
chimptime
this is very cool, can't wait to do some damage

